# Queen Cells and rearranging



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

First let me welcome you to the forum. 

If they have larva in them your queen is gone or soon will be Although bees often make queen cups they rarely have larva in them unless they are serious. And DONOT break up the brood nest. If the queen cells appeared after you checker boarded the brood nest the bees may have seen that as a failing queen. Plus it takes twice as many bees to incubate brood when you make space between the brood. The bees may know what they are doing, But have no idea what you are.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Pictures worth a 1000 words


----------



## Eilis (May 28, 2016)

Tenbears, thanks for getting back to me! I was sitting with my family eating breakfast this morning and looked out the window and sure enough they were swarming. Landed 30 ft up. Inspected hive and it looks as if less than half the colony are left. Wondering if I should condense the brood again today since its all spread out and I don't know if they care for brood efficiently. Spoke to a local beekeeper that keeps over 100 hives and he told me that I should have supered my hive, not nadired (sp?) it. Basically everything that I read about Warre methods he disagreed with. Im so confused...and disheartened.


----------



## Eilis (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Eilis (May 28, 2016)

Tenbears said:


> And DONOT break up the brood nest. If the queen cells appeared after you checker boarded the brood nest the bees may have seen that as a failing queen.


No I hadnt checkerboarded before the queen cells. That was done after realizing they weren't moving down and the crowded conditions.


----------

